# Killer NetzwerkChip e2200 höherer Ping als vorher?`



## Sunjy (14. Februar 2014)

*Killer NetzwerkChip e2200 höherer Ping als vorher?`*

Grüße

Auf meinem Gigabyte Sniper M5 ist ja ein Netzwerkadapter von Killer dabei. In vielen tests wird hier ein zumindest messbar besserer Ping bescheinigt.

Bei mir ist er aber um 10-20ms höher als vorher auf dem alten Board (Intel Netzwerkadapter)


Wie sieht das denn bei anderen leuten so aus? Gibts hierfür besonderer einstellungen? Der Treiber lässt ja nicht viel zu.

Ebenso nutzt mein PC nur noch 6Mbit meiner 16Mbit leitung. Gibts hierfür irgend eine einstellung?

Gruß Sunjy


----------



## jamie (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: Killer NetzwerkChip e2200 höherer Ping als vorher?`*

Schon mal beide Boards simultan getestet? Könnte ja auch an was anderem liegen...


----------



## Sunjy (14. Februar 2014)

*AW: Killer NetzwerkChip e2200 höherer Ping als vorher?`*

Kann ich ganz gut vergleichen da meine Frau neben mir sitzt. Wir hatten immer den selben Ping. Egal was wir gezockt haben. Wir zocken oft die selben Games und nun hab ich einen höheren Ping. 

Das würde ja den kompletten sinn des Netzwerk Killer chips zunichte machen.


----------



## XP1500Monster (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Killer NetzwerkChip e2200 höherer Ping als vorher?`*

Bei mir senkt der Killer-Chip den Ping, ich tippe eher auf einen Einzelfall. Gleiches Kabel wie vorher, gleiches Spiel, usw? Auch kann die Leitung mal schlechter werden, z.B. wenn die Server vom ISP nicht wollen.


----------



## Sunjy (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Killer NetzwerkChip e2200 höherer Ping als vorher?`*

Selben 3 Games selben Server gleiches Kabel. Nur der Killer Chip is neu.


Naja mal sehen wie es morgen aussieht. Aber auf ein bisschen mehr hätte ich da schon gehofft.


----------



## BertB (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Killer NetzwerkChip e2200 höherer Ping als vorher?`*

bei mir hats auch was gebracht, jedenfalls in world of tanks, sogar deutlich 70ms -> 30ms
ist aber ganz anderer pc, bin mir also nicht 100% sicher
sorgen hatte ich allerdings mit dem antivirus programm in verbindung mit der killer software (war avast free antivirus)
eins von beidem aus -> alles klar
beide an -> absturz
war ätzend bis ichs rausgefunden hatte, vorher dacht ich, der xeon sei womöglich doch nicht kompatibel mit dem mainboard (der horror...)

mit kaspersky gehts


----------



## Sunjy (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Killer NetzwerkChip e2200 höherer Ping als vorher?`*

Virenprogramme hab ich keine laufen die machen bei mir immer mehr ärger als sie nutzen. 

Ich lad mir jetzt mal nen anderen Treiber herunter evtl gehts dann. 
Vor allem das meine leitung nur noch halb genutzt wird find ich mehr als komisch


----------



## BertB (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Killer NetzwerkChip e2200 höherer Ping als vorher?`*

sehr komisch


----------



## the.hai (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Killer NetzwerkChip e2200 höherer Ping als vorher?`*



Sunjy schrieb:


> Vor allem das meine leitung nur noch halb genutzt wird find ich mehr als komisch


 
Die killer software hat aber keine limits zugewiesen? das kann ich bei meiner schnell machen und das kann auch bei "doofen" einstellungen böse ärgern.


----------



## Laudian (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Killer NetzwerkChip e2200 höherer Ping als vorher?`*

Du wärst nicht der erste bei dem diese "Killer"-Chips nicht nur keinen Vorteil bringen, sondern den Ping sogar verschlechtern.

Das hat einen ganz simplen Grund: Wenn du ohnehin einen guten Ping und eine stabile Internetverbindung hast, dann kann der "Killer Network Manager" auch nichts mehr verbessern.

Die "Killer-Netzwerkkarten" sind ganz normale Netzwerkkarten, die einzige "Besonderheit" ist der "Killer Network Manager". Das ist eine Software, die im Grunde genommen einfach nur Prioritäten für Datenpakete festlegt. Dein Lieblingsspiel darf dann also die Überholspur benutzen, während deine Downloads/Streams/Telefonate/Chats/Browser/etc auf der rechten Spur rumdackeln.

(Alles was ab hier steht ist nur eine vermutung meinerseits)
Das Problem ist jetzt folgendes: Wenn deine CPU voll ausgelastet ist, dann müssen die Pakete immer erst warten bis die CPU Zeit für sie hat. Gleichzeitig bringt eine extra Überholspur keinen Vorteil, wenn man ohnehin auf einer 20-spurigen Autobahn fährt.

Ich vermute deswegen, dass der die Killer-Chips inbesondere bei der Kombination "schnelles Internet + langsame CPU" zu einem deutlich schlechteren Ping führt.
(a) Bringt die Prioriesierung bei schnellem Internet mit geringer Auslastung keinen Vorteil und
(b) verlangsamt die CPU deinen Datenverkehr

Bei einem starken PC an einer langsamen, stark ausgelasteten Leitung dagegen dürfte so ein Killerchip durchaus zu einem besseren Ping führen.

Und wenn man einen starken PC an einer schnellen Internetleitung hat, dürfte der Effekt kaum messbar sein.


Btw, hast du diesen "Killer Network Manager" überhaupt installiert ? Der sollte doch eigentlich schon einen Haufen Einstellungsmöglichkeiten bieten (wobei ich das auch nur vermute).


----------



## Sunjy (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Killer NetzwerkChip e2200 höherer Ping als vorher?`*

Grüße

 Ich muss meine Sig noch ändern. Habe jetzt einen neuen PC mit I5 4670k CPU 

Killer Network manager hab ich installiert. ABer einstellen kann mann da gar nichts. Ich kann für diverse Anwendungen Prioritäten setzten. Aber das Wars auch schon. ich kann mit der Killer Software einen Speedtest machen die zeigt mir heute ja shconmal 12Mbit an. Meine Freundin hat am PC (selbe leitung router ect.) 15Mbit anliegen.

Ich werde mal das mit dem Prioritäten versuchen. Hatte die einstellung aber aus da meine Leitung an sich ja schnell genug ist um alles zu managen.


----------



## mcmarky (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Killer NetzwerkChip e2200 höherer Ping als vorher?`*

Qualcomm hat den Treiber etwas reduziert, die Einstellungsmöglichkeiten für TCPNoDelay und TCPAckFrequency gibt es noch im Treiber vom Frühjahr 2013. Falls jemand Interesse hat....

 Werde mal testen, ob es wirklich einen Ping Unterschied beim M5 gibt. Habe ja zum Vergleich u.a. auch den Killer e2100 noch hier.


----------



## crae (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Killer NetzwerkChip e2200 höherer Ping als vorher?`*

Hey mcmarky, weiß du es wäre richtig gut, wenn du einen Test zwischen der e2200 und 2100 machen könntest. Btw was macht TCPNoDelay und TCPACKFrequency eigentlich? Interesse hätte ich, hab auch eine 2100 hier, nur noch nicht getestet bisher.

mfg, crae


----------



## Laudian (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Killer NetzwerkChip e2200 höherer Ping als vorher?`*

NoDelay sorgt dafür, dass kleine Pakete nicht erst gesammelt und zu einem größeren gepackt werden, bevor sie durch die Leitung gehen.

AcknowledgeFrequency gibt an, wie häufig dein PC den Erhalt von Paketen bestätigt. Also direkt nach jedem Paket ein "Hab ich erhalten", oder nach jedem 2. ein "Ich hab die letzten beiden Pakete erhalten"...


----------



## mcmarky (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Killer NetzwerkChip e2200 höherer Ping als vorher?`*

Danke für die Erläuterung, wie der Vorsatz "TCP" es schon ausdrückt, gilt dies auch nur bei TCP Verbindungen.

 Installiere gerade mal ein Games mit Serverbrowser, um mal zu testen. Wird wohl morgen was werden.


----------



## crae (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Killer NetzwerkChip e2200 höherer Ping als vorher?`*

Thx für die Erläuterung und freue mich auf das Resultat^^

mfg, crae


----------



## mcmarky (15. Februar 2014)

*AW: Killer NetzwerkChip e2200 höherer Ping als vorher?`*

Hab nur mal kurz einen Ping Test auf heise und T-Online gemacht.

 Killer E2201: 20-21ms
 Realtek 8111F: 23-24ms (Notebook-Lan)

 Wie schaut bei dir aus Sunjy, gibt es da auch schon einen Unterschied zw. neuem und altem System bei dir?


----------



## mcmarky (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Killer NetzwerkChip e2200 höherer Ping als vorher?`*

Muss einen ausführlichen Test leider verschieben, habe aber folgende Feststellung gemacht:

 Spiel Black Ops 1, Server Treyarch BO DOM #8:
 Windows 8.1 Pro, G1.Sniper M5 mit E2201: Ping 44-53 ms
 Windows XP, P35-DS4 mit Realtek 8111B: Ping 40-50 ms mit Zwischendrops auf 37 ms

 Ist also was dran, dass der E2201 eine Mogelpackung ist! Weitere Test auch mit e2100 folgen...


----------



## Abductee (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Killer NetzwerkChip e2200 höherer Ping als vorher?`*

Bei einem zugemüllten System kann ich mir durchaus vorstellen das der Killer einen kleinen Vorteil hat.
Bei einem halbwegs sauberen System ist die Priorisierung eher was fürs Ego.


----------



## mcmarky (16. Februar 2014)

*AW: Killer NetzwerkChip e2200 höherer Ping als vorher?`*

Das Win8 ist ganz frisch drauf, daher seltsam, dass der Killer in der Tat einen höheren Ping erzeugt.


----------



## mcmarky (17. Februar 2014)

*AW: Killer NetzwerkChip e2200 höherer Ping als vorher?`*

Habe heute mal die Killer e2100 in den XP-Rechner gesteckt. Mit der aktuellen Killer Software ist der Ping bei BO1 mindestens genau so niedrig wie beim Onboard-LAN von Realtek, kurzzeitig evtl. 1-2ms niedriger. 

Also stimmt etwas mit dem neuen Chip oder Windows 8.1 nicht so recht. Werde wohl morgen mal die e2100 in den Windows 8 Rechner mit M5 schieben. Dazu muss nur leider der Shaman von der GTX runter.

 Update: Auch ein Wlan-Stick am Win8 PC hat die gleiche Latenz wie der E2201, ca. 5ms höher als der XP-Rechner. Auch ohne separate Security Suite besteht der Latenzunterschied. Problem Win8.1 Pro?


----------



## crae (18. Februar 2014)

*AW: Killer NetzwerkChip e2200 höherer Ping als vorher?`*

Bin mal gespannt, was der e2100 raushaut, hab gehört der soll noch irgendwie mehr Funktionen haben. Hast du auch mal verschiedene Einstellungen versucht?

mfg, crae


----------

